
Ask HN: Best GNU/Linux laptop as of March 2014? - mattl
Starting a new job, on the lookout for a new laptop.<p>Ideally it runs with Intel graphics and Atheros wireless, with no firmware required. It&#x27;ll run Debian.<p>I&#x27;m leaning towards buying another ThinkPad.
======
codegeek
I can tell you which one _not_ to buy. System76. Horrible keyboard and even
though they recently re-designed the entire keyboard, the mousepad is still so
large that it moves the cursor while you type because your palm touches the
wide mousepad while typing. And Yes, that even when you have enabled the
option "disable mousepad while typing". Horrible customer service. They will
not refund the laptop for any reason. That is their policy. I did not know
that. Really disappointed with them.

I will look at thinkpad or even a Dell XPS to be honest.

~~~
phaus
One of system 76's employees was on reedit a while back telling people that
their ultrabook's touchpad was 'hands down' better than Apple's.

From what I've observed, the only people who can use sys76's keyboards are
those of us that can't type more than 40wpm.

------
bartonfink
I have a Dell XPS15, running Linux Mint (never even booted the stock Windows
OS) and have had nothing but good things to say thus far. It's light, it runs
quickly (playing a good bit of Kerbal Space Program with my daughter) and it
was relatively cheap (I got mine for $1100 last year). I'd recommend it to
absolutely anyone.

Newegg link:
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834300...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834300087)

~~~
msantos
I've got a Dell XPS L502X too, running CentOS. I bought it from Dell's outlet
over 2 years ago for £583 while the same spec was listed brand new for £1100.

Overall it's a great machine: really like the keyboard, multi-touch mousepad,
screen size and resolution.

The only downside is that now I play a lot less Microsoft Flight Simulator
since it keeps crashing under wine.

------
japhyr
I have a thinkpad t430s that I love. I got an ssd, and traded the DVD drive
for a bay battery. I run ubuntu 12.04, and the only issue I have is that sleep
stops working every 10-20 days. I restart it about that often anyways, so I
haven't even tried to diagnose the issue.

I had read complaints about the screen, but I do mostly web development and I
like the screen as well as any other laptop I've had. I am not a gamer at all,
if that affects people's evaluation of screen quality. I like the trackpad
just fine, and don't have any issues with the keypad.

~~~
mattl
My worry about the T series is that its a bit of a heavy machine to lug
around.

How did you swap out the DVD for a battery? Did you buy it like that from
Lenovo?

~~~
codemonkeymike
I too have a T430, and love it. Can't imagine that a lighter laptop would be
able to achieve 8-9 hours(largest battery 9 cell i think) in a text editor
with a 14 inch screen. I also swapped out the HDD for an SSD and removed the
DVD and put the HDD in it(they make special caddies for HDD in DVD drive)
which I take out sometimes because I like to thow my laptop around and dont
want to worry about breaking the HDD. Myne was $820 from lenovo. Edit: also
runs Linux Mint like a champ, all hot keys keys(FN) work, but I too get the
problem with putting my computer in sleep mode for more then a month.

~~~
baldeagle
I'm running an old Viao X that gets 10-12 hours on the big battery and weighs
in at a couple of lbs. Running ubuntu, but the processor is too slow for me to
recommend today.

------
quarterwave
Lenovo G series. i5-3230M + 8GB. No extra graphics. Bought it without any OS.
Installed Ubuntu 13.04, everything worked without tweaking, including the
Skype client for Linux. Great value for money.

~~~
luckydude
I have a thinkpad x230 that I like a lot. Very small and light but fast enough
for hard core C development.

I use it plugged into an external screen/keyboard most of the time but I do
work on it directly when traveling.

I've got a larger thinkpad with 2x the cores/ram and I rarely use it. The
light factor is compelling for me.

------
billspreston
Thinkpad, W series preferably. My W350 is running Wheezy without any issues.

